# NABBA Universe



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all

Anyone going to the Universe at the end of the month? competing or spectating? should be awesome..

Im hoping to make my mark in class 4.. ill give it my best shot. 

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be at there Steve doing my judging sheet and supporting all the British competitors.......all the best for the final week mate


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be there suporting all the british competitors, go smash it up guys and dolls!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be there for def shoutin for Flynn & the rest of my mates, think I may take a foghorn would be easier


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Great stuff...really looking forward to mixing it with the international lot...

steve


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ill be there supporting scottish and british competitors

first uni been to

cant wait

good luck to all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where is it ?


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Southport, same place as the Britain.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like l am going then....


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i'll be there....supporting tony mount in the class 3


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

2 days to go!!!

cant wait, my first uni

supporting my mate ian sturrock, but good luck to all


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

See you there folks


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

En route to southport right now, when you see me, come say hello!!!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ser said:


> En route to southport right now, when you see me, come say hello!!!!!!!


so we have to come and then say hello??? 

am all ready here looking forward to the show.......


----------



## Scorpion Nutrition (Aug 7, 2011)

I will be there, looking forward to this one.

Good luck !


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Good luck guys. May you all smash the competition.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so we have to come and then say hello???
> 
> am all ready here looking forward to the show.......


 :wub: oh Paul, you get a big kiss with your hello, and a big kiss to take back to Jen for me(Jen's might even have a bit of tongue)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I am going to get more into NABBA next season......after some of the sh1te judging remarks and views i have heard about in UKBFF - i want to try naaba for a change of view.

Never been to a nabba show yet

best of luck to all competing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what a great show, i have just finished doing my test sheet looking forward to relaxing more tonight and watching the classes again....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice any ideas on how max o Connor is looking pscarb? Anyone from here competing?


----------



## BODYBUILDINGBRA (Apr 24, 2010)

Complete results at the link below:

http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com/?pagina=resultados&id=646


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OJay said:


> Nice any ideas on how max o Connor is looking pscarb? Anyone from here competing?


Max was not competing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Flynn(Flynnie) came a well deserved 5th placed in Class 4


----------



## Anastacio (Oct 29, 2011)

Where will be the best place to see photos of the event?


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

There will be some winners photo's on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com later today, then more on the nabba uk site soon


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

cheers for the mention paul


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

You looked awesome Steve.

Never seen anyone so happy when their name was called out for the top 6.

Well done matey.

Still dreaming about Maitê Bueno Pintya. Shame shes married.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

PRL said:


> You looked awesome Steve.
> 
> Never seen anyone so happy when their name was called out for the top 6.
> 
> ...


Exactly what i thought so pleased for Steve and loved the choice of music, very apt!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

And by the way Paul you seem to get bigger and bigger every time i se you mate!!!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

bsb, thanks bro  and the music was all down to my wife...lol

steve


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

pete, thanks alot pal....yeh top 6 was my aim and any higher was a bonus..its my first uni, i now need to add some more tissue and hopefully imrove my placing. i loved it up there..

cheers guys

steve


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

You sooo belonged up there Flynn the no skin


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

lol cheers linny, yeh it felt great...different class isnt it linny that uni stage ? an eye opener for sure but one that makes me determined to climb up the placings... see ya sunday missy x

steve


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Right ear still ringing from Linny cheering you on Steve. Awesome mate


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

lol pete, yeh i could hear her lmao

cheers pete...see ya soon bro

steve


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

PRL said:


> Right ear still ringing from Linny cheering you on Steve. Awesome mate


Petey I'm a delicate flower I don't know what you mean tehe x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

stevie flynn said:


> lol cheers linny, yeh it felt great...different class isnt it linny that uni stage ? an eye opener for sure but one that makes me determined to climb up the placings... see ya sunday missy x
> 
> steve


Yep it sure is a whole different ball game, & the worlds is too. See you Sunday  x


----------

